# traveling songsö



## tomcat98 (Jul 6, 2016)

I play guitar and need some good traveling songs to learn


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 6, 2016)

There's a tutorial on yootoob which will show you chords.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Coyote Clint (Jul 6, 2016)

Morning Glory - Travel On
a bunch of stupid Johnny Hobo songs
Andrew Jackson Jihad
Roger Miller - King of the Road
Profane Sass - Wayfaring Stranger
Profane Sass - In Motion
anything by Profane Sass
gangster rap songs covered on acoustic guitar


----------



## Mankini (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Swing (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jul 6, 2016)

How about every busker's favorite song?


----------



## Mankini (Jul 6, 2016)

Dude. If i ever, ever, EVER hear that f-----ing song, i swear i'll shit my pants and swallow my tongue. And flip out.


----------

